# Nikon Plans to Concentrate on Mid to High End DSLRs, Mirrorless Cameras and Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2017)

```
Nikon Rumors is reporting that Nikon is planning to concentrate on mid to high end DSLRs, mirrorless cameras and lenses for both types of systems.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2017/02/24/nikon-we-plan-to-concentrate-on-medium-and-high-end-dslr-and-mirrorless-cameras-and-lenses.aspx/#more-110659">Nikon Rumors</a> summarizes:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>The Nikon camera business is undergoing a major restructuring.</li>
<li>This is a quote: “bringing in multiple mirrorless cameras at an early stage” – to me this means announcing multiple mirrorless cameras soon.</li>
<li>Nikon is taking an aggressive approach to rebuild their camera business.</li>
<li>Nikon has no plans for closing domestic or overseas manufacturing plants at the present time.</li>
<li>In the future Nikon will concentrate their resources on medium to high-end DSLR cameras and lenses as well as mirrorless cameras.</li>
<li>Nikon will have fewer models in the future.</li>
<li>Nikon still wants to develop a high-end compact camera.</li>
</ul>
<p>A world with only Canon making DSLRs (apologies to Sony & Pentax) likely isn’t good for anyone, so here’s hoping Nikon continues to make great DSLRs in their vision.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 26, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> A world with only Canon making DSLRs (apologies to Sony & Pentax) likely isn’t good for anyone, so here’s hoping Nikon continues to make great DSLRs in their vision.



This, exactly. 

Sure, it can be fun to give people crap (good natured) online about their choice of gear, or even in person, but realistically Canon users need Nikon and Nikon users need Canon. Each company drives the other forward and keeps prices (somewhat) in check. Monopolies are rarely a good thing.


----------



## Marauder (Feb 26, 2017)

Completely agree!




jebrady03 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > A world with only Canon making DSLRs (apologies to Sony & Pentax) likely isn’t good for anyone, so here’s hoping Nikon continues to make great DSLRs in their vision.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing what Nikon brings for MILCs, if they'll stick with APS-C or also launch a FF MILC. 

Given that dSLRs comprise a large majority of the ILC market, and entry level bodies are big sellers that are often gateways to a brand, it would seem like a bad idea for Nikonto cede the D3x00-level market to Canon. That's what the post suggests, although I doubt that's Nikon's intent.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what Nikon brings for MILCs, if they'll stick with APS-C or also launch a FF MILC.
> 
> Given that dSLRs comprise a large majority of the ILC market, and entry level bodies are big sellers that are often gateways to a brand, it would seem like a bad idea for Nikonto cede the D3x00-level market to Canon. That's what the post suggests, although I doubt that's Nikon's intent.


Agreed! It is the large sales of entry level cameras that brings in both brand loyalty and profits


----------



## docsmith (Feb 26, 2017)

Sounds like Nikon will treat mirroless as the new entry level ILC. 

So it sounds like high end P&S, mirrorless, and mid/high end DSLRs. 

Not a bad lineup. Primary issue, as mentioned above, is if mirrorless will act as gateway cameras to the higher end DSLRs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Nikon still wants to develop a high-end compact camera.



"Wants to," so soon after deciding to cancel plans to do just that?

[quote author=Nikon]
...it has been decided that sales of the DL series will be canceled due to concerns regarding their profitability considering the increase in development costs, and the drop in the number of expected sales due to the slow-down of the market. 
[/quote]

They seem confused...


----------



## tmroper (Feb 26, 2017)

There's plenty of room in the mirrorless market right now for new FF cameras. If they made something with a flip-out, touch screen, in a bigger body that could hold a larger battery (and not overheat), they could maybe have a big winner right there.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2017)

tmroper said:


> There's plenty of room in the mirrorless market right now for new FF cameras. If they made something with a flip-out, touch screen, in a bigger body that could hold a larger battery (and not overheat), they could maybe have a big winner right there.



Possibly, but 'room in the market' because a product doesn't exist doesn't necessarily mean that significant _demand_ for such a product exists.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2017)

This is exactly what should be expected. P&S sales are dropping like a rock. Canon owns what remains of the segment, so dropping development of them only makes sense. When you have limited resources, you need to insure a return on your investment. Nikon probably loses money on the D5, but must keep active in the high end segment to show they are a serious camera maker.

Expect a APS-C Mirrorless and FF Mirrorless camera from Nikon as well as a upgrade to the D810. 
Nikon is far from dead, they just needed to wake up a bit.


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> tmroper said:
> 
> 
> > There's plenty of room in the mirrorless market right now for new FF cameras. If they made something with a flip-out, touch screen, in a bigger body that could hold a larger battery (and not overheat), they could maybe have a big winner right there.
> ...



Well, I'd be in. The M5 has the wrong screen for me, so that's #1 on my Milc list. However I do not expect any company to build something just because I want it. I'm not delusional.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 26, 2017)

Didn't Nikon execs hear? It's officially too late. APODFN


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 26, 2017)

Nikon can do whatever they want - but as long as they are dependent on outside vendors for the sensors they use they are vulnerable, particularly when the primary vendor is also a competitor. Same holds true for Pentax although Ricoh certainly has the resources to develop chips. Samsung as part of a larger conglomerate was in the same position as Pentax but basically gave up the market. Look for Canon, possibly Fuji and pansonic to be long term players.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 26, 2017)

dickgrafixstop said:


> Nikon can do whatever they want - but as long as they are dependent on outside vendors for the sensors they use they are vulnerable, particularly when the primary vendor is also a competitor. Same holds true for Pentax although Ricoh certainly has the resources to develop chips. Samsung as part of a larger conglomerate was in the same position as Pentax but basically gave up the market. Look for Canon, possibly Fuji and pansonic to be long term players.



Nikon uses sensors from multiple suppliers (in different models), so they are not completely dependent on Sony.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 26, 2017)

jebrady03 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > A world with only Canon making DSLRs (apologies to Sony & Pentax) likely isn’t good for anyone, so here’s hoping Nikon continues to make great DSLRs in their vision.
> ...



I'm curious, do you have an illustration to keep that *rarely* from being *never*?


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 27, 2017)

I hope Nikon start the ball rolling by changing to a new interface mount.
Either similar to Canon or Sigma.

:


----------



## Woody (Feb 27, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> Nikon marketing must be terrible because this all seems a bit shocking to me.



Poor marketing is part of the problem.

Awful awful QC for D600, D750 and D800... now, that is really really devastating.


----------



## captainkanji (Feb 27, 2017)

The way Nikon handled the D600 issue was the real scandal. They treated their customers like dirt.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 27, 2017)

Since I plan never to buy another DSLR, Canon being the only one making DSLRs is of no concern to me. They are welcome to it, that is not where the future is.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2017)

Tugela said:


> Since I plan never to buy another DSLR, Canon being the only one making DSLRs is of no concern to me. They are welcome to it, that is not where the future is.



Indeed. And based on market trends, in a few decades that future might even be here!


----------



## SteveM (Feb 27, 2017)

I too would have thought the entry level cameras are the gateway for new photographers and should be focussed on rather heavily. I can't imagine many people who buy their first dslr buying a D500 or D5, entry level cameras probably yield little profit per unit though.
There is a massive market of smartphone users out there waiting to be convinced that a dslr has something that they need that their smartphone can't provide - unless this issue is addressed I see sales continuing to fall. It will bottom out eventually but that will only be you and I replacing our current unit for the latest model, and then not always as Dslr's are so good now.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 28, 2017)

According to thom, that's not what the article states at all.


----------



## Woody (Feb 28, 2017)

A more accurate picture based on Thom Hogan's article:

http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/the-disappointment-of-cp.html

"In the midst of all that appeared an article in Japan ostensibly due to a short interview with Gokyu-san, the head of Nikon Imaging. A lot of Nikon faithful ran to their Internet translation service and got back a garbled interpretation that set speculation afire: multiple Nikon mirrorless cameras coming! Mirrorless only after DSLR sales exceeded by mirrorless! New compact! New lenses! High-end cameras only!

I needed help reading this article myself. My interpreter friend points out that *much of what is being cited as fact on the Internet is actually speculation on the part of the original author. In terms of actual new information, there really isn't any* (other than perhaps that Nikon still wants to have a compact camera that makes sense, despite cancelling the DL series). In terms of other things Gokyu appears to have actually said, it's that there are no plans to close facilities/factories, and that Nikon remains committed to higher-end cameras."


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 28, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> Nikon marketing must be terrible because this all seems a bit shocking to me. if you would have asked me Nikon would be absolutely blowing away Canon in the Mid to Pro DSLR market in the last couple years. Especially with Canon body releases taking so long.
> 
> I mean the D500 is a well liked camera and you can snag a D810 for like 2400$ now which matches or beats Canons offerings in that class. I think if they double down efforts in this mid-high segment itll hopefully force The Canon innovation engine into high gear.
> 
> Canon just has way too many skus with similar components and features.



I can't speak for the overall health of Nikon financially, but I think strong Nikon sensors and a healthy Nikon SLR business are two _very_ different things.

Just focusing on bodies, for fun -- not for fanboy banter but to make a point -- *name me three pieces of technology Nikon has in their SLR bodies that you find innovative, drool-worthy, etc. that Canon does not offer in a similar price point.* (They are out there, but each of our lists will be different -- choose the sensor, fps, AF setup, cool features, noise, buffer, controls, ergonomics, weird minutiae, etc. -- whatever speaks to you)

I'll start: I'd like spot metering at any AF point (I think they offer this throughout the range), I'd like the illuminated buttons from the D500, and... um... perhaps their semi-automated AFMA process. But none of those features are _so_ sexy as to be worth ponying up $2-3k to get access to.

And that's the rub. Other than some (admittedly) killer sensors, I see in Nikon a company that offers a lot of well-made 'me, too' products that match up with Canon without the sizzle of something really killer I'd like to try. In absence of that, I'll choose the EF portfolio and Canon build quality, reliability, etc. every time.

But I am curious to see what on the other side of the fence (body-wise) you all wish you had with Canon. Everyone -- thoughts?

- A


----------

